# hacer cuernos



## libre_pensador

Hola,
 
¿Cómo se dice 'hacer cuernos' en italiano? Me gustaría encontrar una expresión idiomática semejante. 
 
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## irene.acler

Fare le corna?
Pero a qué te refieres en concreto?


----------



## karunavera

Podria ser tambien "mettere le corna" si es que te refieres a una traicion!


----------



## irene.acler

He preguntado el contexto porque yo sé que "mettere le corna" o "fare le corna" se traduce con "poner lo cuernos", y de hecho no sé si "hacer cuernos" quiere decir lo mismo.


----------



## libre_pensador

Perdón, debí haberme explicado mejor. Por ejemplo si le pones cuernos a tu novio, quiere decir que has sido infiel, o sea lo has engañado. ¿Quiere decir lo mismo en italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces sí! 
_Fare le corna_ o _mettere le corna_.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Forse si usa piu´ "mettere le corna"...."fare le corna" mi fa venire in mente un gesto scaramantico.


----------



## Cecilio

Que yo sepa, la expresión "hacer cuernos" no existe en español. Se dice "poner los cuernos".


----------



## Cecilio

Mejor dicho, "hacer los cuernos" podría entenderse como hace un gesto con los dedos de manera que se asemejan a unos cuernos.


----------



## irene.acler

De hecho, Cecilio, en el post #4 escribí que yo conozco solo "poner los cuernos", por eso pregunté..


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Cecilio said:


> Mejor dicho, "hacer los cuernos" podría entenderse como hace un gesto con los dedos de manera que se asemejan a unos cuernos.



Fare le corna significa esto en italiano, mientras poner los cuernos = mettere le corna.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, pero es lo mismo, no?
Es más, "fare le corna" tiene un doble sentido: cuando alguien pone los cuernos a una persona, o cuando se hace el gesto con los dedos.


----------



## Cecilio

¡Creo que nos estamos armando un lío con tanto cuerno! En español la expresión "hacer cuernos" no se utiliza en el sentido figurado. En ese caso se diría "poner (o plantar) los cuernos".


----------



## irene.acler

Aiuto!
Entonces, para resumir: poner los cuernos se utiliza cuando una persona ha sido infiel, y "hacer los cuernos" cuando se hace el gesto con los dedos. Es así?


----------



## reys

Cecilio said:


> ¡Creo que nos estamos armando un lío con tanto cuerno! En español la expresión "hacer cuernos" no se utiliza en el sentido figurado. En ese caso se diría "poner (o plantar) los cuernos".





irene.acler said:


> Aiuto!
> Entonces, para resumir: poner los cuernos se utiliza cuando una persona ha sido infiel, y "hacer los cuernos" cuando se hace el gesto con los dedos. Es así?



Hola, amigos! Puedo opinar? Es sencillo, según yo:

- _Poner o meter los cuernos:_ ser infiel

- _Hacer cuernos o cuernitos:_ Es el gesto con la mano muy común, al menos en esta región (superstición), como para "echar una maldición" (connotación un poco trivial) a otra persona o situación. (Un ejemplo igualmente trivial: _"Le estoy haciendo cuernos a ese jugador para que no nos meta gol en un tiro penal"). _Me explico?
Espero haber sido útil. Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

Clarísimo! Muchísimas gracias reys!


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Clarísimo! Muchísimas gracias reys!



Di niente, Irene! 
Saluti!


----------



## bichitomireia

Yo también he oído "corneficare" o "cornificare", o algo por el estilo... El "cornificato" sería aquél a quien le han puesto o metido los cuernos... (Si alguien me puede corregir, se lo agradecería :O)


----------



## Cecilio

Lo de "meter los cuernos" no se dice en España, a no ser que sea un toro que te mete una cornada.


----------



## reys

Cecilio said:


> Lo de "meter los cuernos" no se dice en España, a no ser que sea un toro que te mete una cornada.



jajaja... entiendo Cecilio! ¡Vaya que eso sería una muy complicada situación! jajaja

Por supuesto que, como también les puede sucede a ustedes, nuestras opiniones pueden estar sumamente influidas por nuestra ubicación geográfica. Gracias por tu aclaración, sobretodo para nuestros amigos italianos.

¿Sabes algo? Me resulta fascinante y enriquecedor descubrir las diferencias culturales entre personas que, como en nuestro caso, hablan el idioma. ¿No crees?

Saludos!


----------



## bichitomireia

Me habré confundido entonces... Lo siento


----------



## Cecilio

reys said:


> jajaja... entiendo Cecilio! ¡Vaya que eso sería una muy complicada situación! jajaja
> 
> Por supuesto que, como también les puede sucede a ustedes, nuestras opiniones pueden estar sumamente influidas por nuestra ubicación geográfica. Gracias por tu aclaración, sobretodo para nuestros amigos italianos.
> 
> ¿Sabes algo? Me resulta fascinante y enriquecedor descubrir las diferencias culturales entre personas que, como en nuestro caso, hablan el idioma. ¿No crees?
> 
> Saludos!



Ciertamente. De hecho, en España cada vez se utiliza menos el concepto de "poner los cuernos", la cuestión de la fidelidad ya no es algo que se tome tan a pecho como antes. Lo de "poner los cuernos" suena cada vez más a anticuado.


----------



## reys

bichitomireia said:


> Yo también he oído "corneficare" o "cornificare", o algo por el estilo... El "cornificato" sería aquél a quien le han puesto o metido los cuernos... (Si alguien me puede corregir, se lo agradecería :O)



Pues aquí, y aceptado por la RAE, se le conoce como _cornudo(a)_.

Saludos!


----------



## reys

Cecilio said:


> Ciertamente. De hecho, en España cada vez se utiliza menos el concepto de "poner los cuernos", la cuestión de la fidelidad ya no es algo que se tome tan a pecho como antes. Lo de "poner los cuernos" suena cada vez más a anticuado.



Qué interesante lo que dices! Te comento que en estas regiones (particularmente en ciudades chicas o pueblos) todavía no es tan abierto el tema y si se emplea mucho. Es más, se bromea de forma pesada con eso, o hasta como insulto (ej. _"El muy cornudo de su marido no se dio cuenta..._").

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Cecilio

Otra matización terminológica.

- "cornudo/a": persona que ha sufrido una infidelidad por parte de su apreja.

- "corneado/a": persona que ha sufrido una cornada, generalmente de un toro o tal vez de algún otro animal concuernos; ocurre a veces en corridas de toros o encierros.


----------



## irene.acler

bichitomireia said:


> Yo también he oído "corneficare"  o "cornificare" , o algo por el estilo... El "cornificato" sería aquél a quien le han puesto o metido los cuernos... (Si alguien me puede corregir, se lo agradecería :O)


 
No te has confundido! En italiano es así, se usa "cornificare", aunque "mettere/fare le corna" me parece más común.


----------



## libre_pensador

Lo de ‘hacer cuernos’ no tiene sentido..lo siento. Quise escribir ‘poner cuernos’ 
De todos modos, ¡gracias a todos por ayudarme!


----------

